
An Other Python IRC Server – FyIRCd - fy
I just wanted to have some fun with python today - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Fy-&#x2F;Fy_IRCd   - (lot of bugs I&#x27;m sure, I spent only 2 days on this version, it&#x27;s running on my home computer atm). But I&#x27;m kind of enjoying this if some people are interested I will clean the code, add some helpers like user.privmsg and document the extension API. You can join my home irc server &#x2F;server home.fy.to:6667 :D
======
fy
I just started cleaning everything. This project is know know a domino
[https://github.com/Fy-/domino](https://github.com/Fy-/domino) (use github for
feedback, thanks)

